

Need a favor? Ask it in the right ear - tokenadult
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31528521/ns/health-behavior/

======
fgimenez
One of the main issues I have with listening is that I need to hear abstract
concepts in my left ear. It is a little troublesome because I tend to stare
listlessly off to the right when I'm trying to visualize what I'm hearing.
People tend to think I'm being rude because I don't look them in the eye, but
it's really the only way I can truly understand a long conversation. When I do
force myself to look people in the eye, I end up coming away with zero
comprehension of the conversation.

~~~
gruseom
How did you figure out that you need to do that?

~~~
fgimenez
I just did it naturally. When I realized it, I tried to listen in another way
to see if it was just a habit or necessity. Needless to say, when I tried the
other ear or looking in a different direction, I couldn't understand a thing.

------
pie
This study reminds me of my own phone habits. It would seem that I prefer the
left ear for long personal conversations and the right ear for more matter-of-
fact transactions. Somehow it seems more natural or comfortable.

I sort of feel uncomfortably predictable now.

~~~
bbgm
When I need to focus, I definitely need to use my left ear. Never really gave
it any thought before. I just thought my right ear was not exactly doing a
good job. Now I feel uncomfortably predictable too

